
In Pod-Based Community Living, Rent Is Cheap, but Sex Is Banned - option_greek
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/in-pod-based-community-living-rent-is-cheap-but-sex-is-banned
======
ChuckMcM
Interesting concept. Something between a Hostel and a transient hotel. It
certainly looks like a viable "between" things kind of place, but I doubt
these facilities age well. After 15 or 20 years you probably end up with
something like the Hong Kong cage apartments.

One wonders too if people are settling for too little. One of the great
motivators of the labor strikes was that people were unwilling to settle for
wages that wouldn't pay their living expenses.

~~~
angersock
For anyone (like me) to whom that term was unfamiliar:

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2275206/Hong-
Kongs-m...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2275206/Hong-Kongs-metal-
cage-homes-How-tens-thousands-live-6ft-2ft-rabbit-hutches.html)

------
angersock
The video ( [https://youtu.be/N6bVPutR_5E](https://youtu.be/N6bVPutR_5E) ) is
oddly amazing yet cringe-inducing. I also can't quite place the accent of the
young lady presenting.

Also, this whole thing looks like something out of a novel by William Gibson--
or Upton Sinclair. :(

------
pink_dinner
It sounds almost like the communes in the late 60s and early 70s, minus the
sex.

I ran a meetup for around 5 years. Having many random people and different
personalities come into the group caused lots of drama and issues.

It's kind of a microcosm for life. You have most people that simply want to go
with the flow and be part of the group and a select few amount of people that
constantly battle for dominance and are extremely aggressive (most of which
had to be forcibly kicked out).

These problems will be amplified since everyone is sleeping in the same area.

I don't think I would ever want to be part of this pod-based community.
Personally, it sounds like a nightmare.

